# best vacuum sealer for food



## williamthomas (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use one on a regular basis. Not so sure how much the sealer does to avoid food waste. Mine is used to keep food from being freezer burned and portioning for one person of either raw or cooked foods.


----------



## cugape (5 mo ago)

I love my Crenova VS100S unit because it can efficiently and neatly finish the work on the force-front. The entire process of sealing a package takes about 30 seconds. There aren't many negative things to say about the performance of this product, despite the fact that its relatively loud operation can disturb others in the house and its drip tray is challenging to clean. I primarily love sturdy and reliable units It seals food quickly and is very simple to use. By using the sealer, I have saved a lot of food from going to waste.


----------



## Supyma (5 mo ago)

I don't research whether the sealer reduces food waste or not. But it's nice for me because I am a little lazy; I make my food once and eat randomly for a whole month by sealing. I am using the Geryon vacuum sealer. It is basic and affordable, and it has no bag cutter. If you want to use it for heavy-duty, then you don't own this. You can go for others.


----------

